# Sendmail Server Not receiving mail



## Lego (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, I decided to wipe my drive and install FreeBSD 8.0 and setup everything again, and all is well except incoming mail, outgoing is working fine!  Im confused as to what is going on so I'll post all the information I find relevant and hopefully someone can point out what I've done wrong, its just a purely basic setup at this point no spam assassin/clamav/procmail/imap.  Just webmin to check the mail boxes and compose.  My ISP assures me no policy changes have been made so my port 25 is NOT blocked or being filtered.

used these guys to verify port http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/port-scan/
results:

```
Scanning ports on 216.8.128.181

216.8.128.181 is responding on port 25 (smtp).
```


```
blurr-ink# sockstat -l4 -p 25
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS
root     sendmail   1302  3  tcp4   *:25                  *:*

blurr-ink# netstat -an|grep \\.25
tcp6       0      0 *.25                   *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0 *.25                   *.*                    LISTEN

blurr-ink# sendmail -bv admin@blurr-ink.com
admin@blurr-ink.com... deliverable: mailer local, user admin
```

I have been able to Send mail locally (from root to admin), and I have been able to send out to hotmail and yahoo server.  But I never receive the incoming mail.

DNS:

```
$TTL 3600        ; 1 hour default TTL
blurr-ink.com.  IN      SOA     ns1.blurr-ink.com. admin.blurr-ink.com. (
                        2006051502
                        10800
                        3600
                        604800
                        300 )

; DNS Servers
                IN      NS      ns1.blurr-ink.com.
                IN      NS      ns2.blurr-ink.com.

; MX Records
                IN      MX 10   mx.blurr-ink.com.

                IN      A       192.168.0.194

; Machine Names
localhost       IN      A       127.0.0.1
ns1             IN      A       192.168.0.194
ns2             IN      A       192.168.0.194
mx              IN      A       192.168.0.194

; Aliases
www             IN      CNAME   blurr-ink.com.
```

aliases is default except root : admin (so all mail goes to admin)

local-host-names

```
localhost
blurr-ink.com
mx.blurr-ink.com
```

virtusertable

```
lego@blurr-ink.com       admin
postmaster@mx.blurr-ink.com    admin
```

Any Ideas?


----------



## J65nko (Jan 26, 2010)

Nobody will be able to send you mail to 192.168.0.194, the address of your Mail eXchanger. Private adresses like 192.168.0.194 are not routable on the internet


----------



## Lego (Jan 26, 2010)

lol, sorry forgot to mention... that's an internal ip.. the external ip is forwarded to the server....and corresponding ports.  that's not the issue... It's always been setup that way.


----------



## Alt (Jan 26, 2010)

```
[root@forsakens 26.Jan 10:30am ~]# dig blurr-ink.com MX

; <<>> DiG 9.3.4-P1 <<>> blurr-ink.com MX
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 48408
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 2, ADDITIONAL: 1

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;blurr-ink.com.                 IN      MX

;; ANSWER SECTION:
blurr-ink.com.          3589    IN      MX      10 mx.blurr-ink.com.

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
blurr-ink.com.          3589    IN      NS      ns1.blurr-ink.com.
blurr-ink.com.          3589    IN      NS      ns2.blurr-ink.com.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
mx.blurr-ink.com.       3589    IN      A       [color="Red"]192.168.0.194[/color]
```
Its cant work since i receive local IP for MX.


----------



## Lego (Jan 26, 2010)

hmm... glorified brain fart... fixed... just changed them all to the external and it all works again :S sorry. and thanks.


----------

